# Anyone have a bbq food booth.  - I need to design a menu - need some help



## smokinnascarfan (Feb 17, 2014)

Ok I'm starting this Week with my bbq stand. Last part is how I'm going to charge and how I'm going to include my sides or not. Right now I'm starting with baby back ribs trio tip and bbq pork as my meats. Mac and cheese, French fry and beans are my sides.


I kind of what to charge one price for all meats and have one price for all sides. 

I was also thinking about having all come with at least French fry. 


What's really the best way. I know after I start I will find out what's best but my first event is going to be my biggest event and I'm there weekly so I kind of like to get it right the first time. 


Anyone have a bbq booth.


----------



## smoke jenson (Feb 17, 2014)

I dont have a booth or any catering experience but I would find out the expense per plate  i.e. how many ribs per plate, pnds of pork. and figure it that way so you make a profit. Getting a scale to measure your pork, sides,so its the same for every plate. Find out how much per rib it cost. stuff like that. Just my opinion.


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't cater or have a food booth, but I've cooked for large groups many times.  If I was charging, keep it simple.  Meat and one side and fries; one price.  Meat and two sides and fries; another price.  You get the picture, but you have to know your costs, not only in food, utensils, napkins, supplies, etc but also hired help, rental space, gas getting there, lodging, your own food, and on and on.  Then you can figure out what to charge.   

I work every day with businesses in financial trouble and the majority of their problems are due to poor planning not poor execution, though there are a few of those but they are the exception not the rule.  When planning never say "oh that won't happen to me."  Trust me, it will.


----------



## smokinnascarfan (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. Im trying not to be too cheap or too expensive


----------



## glennmc (Feb 18, 2014)

We charge  the same for all sandwiches, all drinks are one price, but fries can be bought separately.  We get a lot of kids that just want the fries.  We do offer a chicken strips-with-fries same price as a sandwich.  And yes, keep it simple or your cash register person goes nuts unless you have a pre-priced button for each menu item like McD's.

Rule of thumb: figure out your cost on an item - ALL your cost like Noboundaries said -- then triple that number (or even quadruple it) for the selling price.  So if a sandwich costs you $1.75 to put into the customers hand you've GOT to get at least $5.25, so make it $6.


----------



## smokinnascarfan (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks for your advice. I had signs printed yesterday. I made it simple.


----------



## eman (Feb 22, 2014)

GlennMc said:


> We charge  the same for all sandwiches, all drinks are one price, but fries can be bought separately.  We get a lot of kids that just want the fries.  We do offer a chicken strips-with-fries same price as a sandwich.  And yes, keep it simple or your cash register person goes nuts unless you have a pre-priced button for each menu item like McD's.
> 
> Rule of thumb: figure out your cost on an item - ALL your cost like Noboundaries said -- then triple that number (or even quadruple it) for the selling price.  So if a sandwich costs you $1.75 to put into the customers hand you've GOT to get at least $5.25, so make it $6.


This is the way to go ^^^^ figure out what every item cost to serve  a plate of food  down to the napkin and at least triple the cost.

 we have found that pulled pork nachos are a great seller to both kids and adults?

If you buy these for your fries and nachos it's an automatic portion size vs using plates.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/281262252196?lpid=82

 These are 2 lb trays . may be a bit big . they also come in 1 lb and 8 oz sizes.


----------

